# All Flites are not the same



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

I'm not sure this is a retro question but I don't know where else to go. This is about Selle Flite saddles. I presently own a number of them, but only a few are really comfortable. The first, the white one came with my green bike and was ubber comfy. Unfortunately it wore out so I replaced it with the black one which is not so comfy. I then bought a couple of the yellow/black Alpes Flites which were also comfy and a yellow/black standard Flite which is also comfy. I also have a white leather Flite Ti which is the same as the black and also not to my liking. The difference seems to be in the padding which is thinner and less dense with the saddles I like. My question is, does anyone know what the difference was so I can maybe find another Flite with the same padding?


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

no they are not. i get the flite gels when i can find them. they all look the same and thus feel the same.


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't think it's so much the padding changed as the shell underneath. I think it was around the mid to late 90's that it changed. 

The ones with the bigger logo on the top are newer, I'm guessing if you come across any of the harlequin ones (like your yellow/black) or a perforated one, that those are older models and what you're looking for. I am not aware if there's a date stamp or something you can check for..

My last flight is on a bike for sale currently, and I'm riding a ragged avocet O2Air, which i find to be a little more comfortable than even the older flights..

On the plus side, if you buy one and it turns out to be a newer (harder) one, resale isn't too bad..

Plum


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

The Flite Kit Carbonio was the ultimate Flite in terms of both weight and comfort before the change to the current resyle.

That being said I don't mind the new ti railed Flite either.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Selle Italia currently offers the Flite Titanium 1990 model, said to be a reissue of the older Flites before the design was "modernized" to its current form.

Of course with a reissue, there is always a question as to how faithful the execution is to the original. You'd have to try one to know for sure. One of my bikes has an old Flite that agrees with my butt on most days, so I've been thinking of trying one of these "1990" models.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

If the cover is worn out but you like the padding, it can always be recovered (link in my sig). I ride Flites and have done covers for several others. They all turn out well.

I have never noticed a difference in comfort between models.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

innergel said:


> If the cover is worn out but you like the padding, it can always be recovered (link in my sig). I ride Flites and have done covers for several others. They all turn out well.
> 
> I have never noticed a difference in comfort between models.


Wow, that is way cool. You have been booked marked for sure. This may sound like an incredibly ill-knowledged question, but does one need to "break-in" a new Selle Italia saddle? I bought a new SLR and it seems to need some softening up.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

onespeedbiker said:


> Wow, that is way cool. You have been booked marked for sure. This may sound like an incredibly ill-knowledged question, but does one need to "break-in" a new Selle Italia saddle? I bought a new SLR and it seems to need some softening up.


I've never noticed a break in time. They either work straight away or they don't. At least for me. The only break in I've noticed is my backside. If I've been off the bike for a little bit, I need to get accustomed to riding again. Esp. long rides.

Definitely shoot me an email if you ever need your saddle worked on.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

OP, yes, you are correct. Even though they look the same, these Flites are not. I've never used one new, not sure if that has affect how they work for me.

These era Flites are far and away my favorite saddle. Have them on a few bikes and have a bunch.

Have the top one pictured. White perforated Flite. Kind of soft. Comfortable.

Have the fifth one pictured. Always felt hard to me. Never liked the patches. Never really liked the saddle. (lent it to a friend, he loved it...was on a bike he had stolen, I was kind of sad...he got the bike back a week later! Nice!!)

I have a smooth black one that I love. It's Ti, not sure of the year, can't check because don't have the bike at the moment. It's fine on all/any ride.

Also have a smooth white Ti one. Just the right among of cushioning. It's discolored, got it used for like $10, looks like hell, feels like heaven.

I also have the new SLR. Reminds me a lot of the Flites, kind of like a modern version. Don't love as much as the Flite, but still like it.

I've seen some dealers selling NOS or just plain "new" ~1990 models. But only in black. If they bring them out in white, black, colors...I'm going to be a poor man. I can't help but stockpile them.


----------

